# Building bucket seats



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

Im going to start building swivel bucket seats in a few weeks, and i was wondering if you guys could tell me everything you know? So far i plan to use all oak for strenght, put some side supports holding the back to the bottom of the seat, then I will fibreglass the shit out of them and try my hand at some upholdstery. I plan to you 360 degree swivels to I can turn the chairs around and make a bit of a hangout in my car, so I'll probably need a set that can lock. I cant seem to find the specs for one of these swivel units like how large they are or anything. So any help with where to get the swivels specs for them or construction tip are*GREATLY* APPRECIATED.

By the way, thse are sort of the boat style bucket, and I dont want anyone to say, dont waste your time, just buy a set. Cause I cant afford that and upholtering them to match. So tips only please :biggrin: 



Last edited by Bagged_Conti at Feb 25 2004, 09:29 PM


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

TTT muhfuckers come on I know for sure someone posted their work, wheres that guy at?


----------



## bncrzy (Jun 12, 2002)

try some dining room chairs?


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

for the swivels you can check boat supplies...alot of captains chairs have the swivel you need...i built 3 sets of buckets...they were solid fiberglass and i had to make molds for them because they were going to be produced at a fairly rapid pace...you should build the frame of the seat leaving it open..and use some metal springs or at least webbing so your seat isnt so stiff like sitting on a sheet of wood....ill try to help ya out as you go along but im not gonna type up one big post on it because there is too much stuff to think of all at once...


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

Im a heavy set motherfucker so i was gunna build an oak base frame, fibreglas the shit out of it, then buy some of that "high impact" foam and hope it did the trick? have you tired that stuff or what?


----------



## RaZo_bLaDe (Jun 16, 2002)

did u look for any of joost's pics, if there around anywhere? send mepics of the conti :cheesy:


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bagged_Conti_@Mar 2 2004, 01:06 AM
> *Im a heavy set motherfucker so i was gunna build an oak base frame, fibreglas the shit out of it, then buy some of that "high impact" foam and hope it did the trick? have you tired that stuff or what?*


 yeah it would work...you will probably need at least 2''s of high density on the bottom or possibly a 1'' layer of closed cell with a 1'' layer of high density over top of it...using the closed cell on bottom would probably work alot better


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

i have this little website but its not finished yet just some pics, 

http://www.cardomain.com/id/pimpproject 



Last edited by Joost.... at Mar 3 2004, 01:01 AM


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

did the pics help you or anything?


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

yeah, thats what i was laready thinking, I had seen one pic of those (yours) so thats what I had in my head. I guess you used a whole shitload of fiberglas eh?


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

yep 3 layers on each side and 5 where the backpart meets the bottom part


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Mar 5 2004, 12:53 AM
> *yep 3 layers on each side and 5 where the backpart meets the bottom part*


 get your butt to sleep man, you still have two more hours to go hahaha


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Mar 5 2004, 08:54 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Mar 5 2004, 08:54 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Joost...._@Mar 5 2004, 12:53 AM
> *yep 3 layers on each side and 5 where the backpart meets the bottom part*


get your butt to sleep man, you still have two more hours to go hahaha[/b][/quote]

it`s 6-8 hours later over here  but why do i get the impression you already knew that :biggrin: haha 



Last edited by Joost.... at Mar 5 2004, 11:59 PM


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost....+Mar 5 2004, 03:54 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Joost.... @ Mar 5 2004, 03:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it`s 6-8 lhours ater over here  but why do i get the impression you already knew that :biggrin: haha[/b][/quote]
bc i was on the phone with my friend in ireland and then proceeded to call my other friend in england hahaha :biggrin:


----------

